# Hard Reset?



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

How do i do a hard reset on the s2x (hercules) version?
my phone won't turn on and charging it doesn't do anything








i have not rooted it or flashed any roms on it

thanks!


----------



## jerwaz (Nov 27, 2011)

Flash an official rom with odin will solve your problem...
I can tell you how to if you want

edit: I've read that there isn't any firmware odin flashable for the hercule... But may be i'm wrong =D


----------

